# Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi all

Not really my thing reviewing products I tend to just use them... but ill make an exception for this one..

I have always been a fan of Zaino Z-8 or Auto Finesse Finale.. absolutely awesome products and have given many a fantastic finish over the years on my cars..

However recently I stumbled across Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer, not very expensive £12 for 750ml from CYC..










Followed my normal wash method and to finish I give a quick coat of the Sonax, its very nice product to apply one spray per panel and a quick buff, much the same as the Zaino it gives a very nice glossy finish to my white BMW.. I would stick my arm out and say the Sonax has the edge over the Zaino



















I washed the car a couple of days later as I do and the beading / sheeting of water was unreal... I have not used a product before that from a quick spray and buff produces that effect, washing the car the mitt just slide along the paint like it was on glass.. infact I would say it felt strange to clean..?!? (in a good way)

Anyway rambling over.. AWESOME product, I am not associated to Sonax in anyway just happy to give praise where its due..

Durability wise is a difficult one for me as I clean my car 2-3 times a week and always give it quick wipe down with a QD after a wash...

Review complete


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Just seen there is already a thread on this product... but hey


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Getting lots of very good reviews, going to have to invest in a bottle I think


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Getting lots of very good reviews, going to have to invest in a bottle I think


I don't think ill use another QD now... my other products are feeling a bit neglected


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Think al be the first to say i didnt see any benefit over and above the z-6 and thought the product was more closely linked with autoglym's rapid detailer.
But each to there own, mabey it's time we had the over exadurated product of the next few month's.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

k9vnd said:


> Think al be the first to say i didnt see any benefit over and above the z-6 and thought the product was more closely linked with autoglym's rapid detailer.
> But each to there own, mabey it's time we had the over exadurated product of the next few month's.


Surprised by that... I wouldn't bother wasting my time posting my thoughts if I didn't think the difference was massive.. I have used the AG rapid detailer and thought it wasn't all that and gave it away.. in a price comparison the Z8 is £20 for 473ml so for me its a no brainer..

As you say each to there own..


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree. Best qd i have used so far. 

Beading and sheeting is seriously impressive.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree. The sheeting especially is fantastic for a QD 👍


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Agreed, superb product.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I found it a bit tricky to use and it left smears and also the paint lost its slicknes, felt grabby. This was on my black Vectra C with Gtechniq C2v3 on it. I also used it on my wifes red corsa D and it worked a bit better and noticed that her car has kept cleaner for longer, so maybe it doesnt like C2v3 underneath


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> I found it a bit tricky to use and it left smears and also the paint lost its slicknes, felt grabby. This was on my black Vectra C with Gtechniq C2v3 on it. I also used it on my wifes red corsa D and it worked a bit better and noticed that her car has kept cleaner for longer, so maybe it doesnt like C2v3 underneath


I'm finding the opposite. With C2v3 underneath the slickness of the sonax qd is improved! 

Regards,
Richard


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

snoopin said:


> Surprised by that... I wouldn't bother wasting my time posting my thoughts if I didn't think the difference was massive.. I have used the AG rapid detailer and thought it wasn't all that and gave it away.. in a price comparison the Z8 is £20 for 473ml so for me its a no brainer..
> 
> As you say each to there own..


Mabey used the rapid detailer same way ive been using the sonax


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I found it a bit tricky to use and it left smears and also the paint lost its slicknes, felt grabby. This was on my black Vectra C with Gtechniq C2v3 on it. I also used it on my wifes red corsa D and it worked a bit better and noticed that her car has kept cleaner for longer, so maybe it doesnt like C2v3 underneath


Feel it left streaking on my 2pple vec but thought it was down to heat of the panel while applying ,downgraded the gsm of the microfibre and reapplied but looked as though it was removing as streaking was more evident. Rewashing the panel cured the streaking.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

It's funny but despite all the good reviews about this product, I absolutely hate it.

Smeary, grabby, didn't get any amazing beading or sheeting.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

T.D.K said:


> It's funny but despite all the good reviews about this product, I absolutely hate it.
> 
> Smeary, grabby, didn't get any amazing beading or sheeting.


Colour of car and lsp?


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

T.D.K said:


> It's funny but despite all the good reviews about this product, I absolutely hate it.
> 
> Smeary, grabby, didn't get any amazing beading or sheeting.


That really surprises me


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

I have used it on top of 476, c2v3, and bouncers capture the rapture so far, buffs easily and beading is insane....I think its important to ensure the right Microfibre is used and its free from other products etc(clean one!), also paint should be clean and a shampoo that has no wax content, just my thoughts,

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> It's funny but despite all the good reviews about this product, I absolutely hate it.
> 
> Smeary, grabby, didn't get any amazing beading or sheeting.


Make sure the bottle isn't empty


----------

